# Quiz



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

http://heresy-online.net/quiz.php


I've added a quiz area to the site. 

Its fully functional and allows 3 different styles of question to be submitted.

Multichoice, text answers or true or false.

To kick off with lets collaborate a massive 100 question multichoice quiz.

All I ask is each member to PM me a multichoice question (or more) related in some way to the Horus Heresy.

An example layout would be

How many days into the siege of the Imperial Palace did the Emperor first confront Horus?

a)49
b)52
c)55
d)60

Once I have 100 valid questions i'll add them to the first Heresy-Online quiz before opening the option for user submitted quizzes.

If anyone fancies themselves as the forum quizmaster let me know we happen to have a vacancy!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Arright, thats sweet.

To make bold what Jez said, 

PM JEZLAD(THE ADMIN) A QUESTION PERTAINING TO EITHER 40K OR WHFB. 

IT CAN BE STRAIGHT 
TEXT ANSWER, 
TRUE OR FALSE
OR MULTIPLE CHOICE.


----------

